# Related Sites > SQL Course >  on update restrict

## edorne

hi i am in need of some assistance for my project ASAP . I am using SQL*Plus in Oracle 8.1.7 and am trying to restrict the deletion of rows from the parent relation "players" if the playerno is in the teams table.  I have tried using the "ON DELETE CASCADE " and that works fine.  How come the ON DELETE RESTRICT does not work??? I have also tried to use ON  DELETE NO ACTION with no luck.  PLEASE HELP !!
I have attached my code below for your refrernce:

CREATE TABLE teams
   (teamno     INT    NOT NULL,
    playerno   INT  NOT NULL,
    division    VARCHAR2(10)  NOT NULL,
    PRIMARY KEY(teamno),
    FOREIGN KEY(playerno) REFERENCES players(playerno) ON DELETE RESTRICT);

----------


## edorne

by DEFAULT the "on delete restrict" option is used in Oracle.  In other words if you try to delete a parent record, and the primary key of that record is accessed by the foreign key(s) of any children, the application will not allow you to delete that parent record if you do not have any constraints explicitly written . You must write something like ON DELETE CASCADE (or other referential integity constraints) if you wish to delete a parent record refernced by children records.

----------

